# Kindle toy money!



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Whoo Hoo! I just sold a treadmill that wasn't being used! 
So - do I harbor the money for K-books - or an Oberon cover?
Choices, choices; I'll probably hoard for books - since my recent acquisition of both my KK and a net Asus netbook have completely depleted my toy money for the rest of the year!

(However, I still have my DTpaperbacks to go through and haul to the used book store-so maybe there will be more).


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Good for you! I had to trade my sister a treadmill I didn't use for a window screen my doggie decided to use as a door!

Personally I'd use the money for an Oberon cover if you don't already have one.  you can always take your change to coinstar and get ecertificates. I'm so glad i got my cover while I still had a job. I really love it. See i'm not biased LOL   

now i wonder what I can get for the doggie........... 

theresam


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I say: go for the Oberon cover!!!!!! You absolutely NEED it, really  ! And you WILL enjoy it sooo much...


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Go for the Oberon    (uh oh,   does that make me an enabler??)
  at least that's what I plan to do once I sell some junk I'm not using.  I find it easier to find book money than Oberon money... LOL


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I should have known better than to suggest I might do anything other than accessorize in general or get an Oberon specifically. We'll see; if I get one, it will be ROH in purple. I am a complete purple freak. 

But, I do need something to read on my KK. Yes, Yes, I have lots of free books and I've got feed readers set up to tell me when anything new that is free is available. I've got 5 pages of books, since I got my KK on 3/18/09, and I've only paid for 4 of them. (Spent only $20 on books total so far)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Also - I'm begging my kids for GCs for Mom's day upcoming - so I can get more books.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I told my kids I want Amazon GCs too but I believe they are actually getting me an Oberon.  
My DH & DD were asking ame about it tonight.  I can't decide which of my 2 favs I really want first


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

Neo said:


> I say: go for the Oberon cover!!!!!! You absolutely NEED it, really ! And you WILL enjoy it sooo much...


I agree you can't go wrong here!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Get the cover!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've looked at ROH many times recently on the Oberon site, but tonight I watched the video on the cover; wow- I am _ALMOST_ definitely convinced.

I am going to exercise RESTRAINT and ponder this a few more days!!!

And I want to say that I LOVE the friends and compadres on this Board. Everyone is GREAT.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, dont think about it so long that it gives you a headache. I just got my Tree of Life cover by UPS today, and am already digging for my charge card so I can get the Roof Of Heaven... I absolutely "need" it. Or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Books, cover, books, cover...Tough decision. You do want books to read, I mean that is the point of a Kindle right? On the other hand, you've made an investment and you need to protect it. You also want it to look nice. I say spring for the Oberon and start throwing all your spare change in the coin jar.

The purple ROH is gorgeous and worth every penny.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

You ALL are being very nasty enablers!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> You ALL are being very nasty enablers!


I dunno... I thought so myself until I actually held my Kindle today for the first time. She's so delicate and fragile... how could you NOT get her a cover?? There is no way I'd be transporting her in my purse without lots of padding. If said padding is also beautiful, so much the better!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd treat yourself and get the cover.


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

Book purchases are easily justified anytime - I say splurge on the Oberon cover!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Get the cover...then sell more stuff! De-clutter and get book money!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Get the cover...then sell more stuff! De-clutter and get book money!


I like this idea, sell more stuff to buy books  Sounds like someone is addicted


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

No more toy money. And no new books. The enablers win!

ROH in purple ordered.
KK skin ordered (brand new one as requested by me):








Nettie (my netbook) skin ordered:









As for a case/carryall, I think I'm probably going to design my own.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats on the purple ROH... you wont regret it   . Besides what does $80 buy these days anyway, besides a bag and a half of groceries or a tank and a half of gas!

The skins are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA 


Seriously, you'll love the Oberon. It's gorgeous! I love the skins you chose.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

i sold my hubby, but i only got enough money for two $0.99 books


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

O-B-E-R-O-N  OBERON.... chant it really slow and your eyes go out of focus and you look kinda dreamy....

Am I missing something, or does Oberon not offer the ROH journal on their website... somebody in another post said they saw it in a stationery store, I think... could be dreaming.
It was a tossup for me... Tree of Life or Roof of Heaven. I bought the Tree of Life cover, so thought I would now buy the ROH journal, but cant find that design.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> i sold my hubby, but i only got enough money for two $0.99 books


Too funny.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Books, cover, books, cover...Tough decision. You do want books to read, I mean that is the point of a Kindle right? On the other hand, you've made an investment and you need to protect it. You also want it to look nice. I say spring for the Oberon and start throwing all your spare change in the coin jar. The purple ROH is gorgeous and worth every penny.


I'm with Luv -- get what you really want the first time around -- don't waste time and money trying to be frugal! You'll end up with the Oberon anyway.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Docjered, ROH is on page 5 under the Large Journal covers.  IMO you cannot go wrong with an Oberon cover.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I am waiting for more choices before splurging on an Oberon cover.  I want a lighter blue, and a space themed cover!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I'm with Luv -- get what you really want the first time around -- don't waste time and money trying to be frugal! You'll end up with the Oberon anyway.


Now ain't that the truth!!


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I wrote to Oberon and asked for a large ROH journal with a bungee instead of a thong... they say they can't do it   .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

docjered said:


> I wrote to Oberon and asked for a large ROH journal with a bungee instead of a thong... they say they can't do it  .


Myself, I would have preferred the leather string to the bungee.... No doubt it is something you could alter yourself....


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I probably could, but found their reply somewhat curious.


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

docjered said:


> I wrote to Oberon and asked for a large ROH journal with a bungee instead of a thong... they say they can't do it  .


It's fairly easy to put a hair elastic on there as a bungee, I did it and it functions perfectly. although it does seem very strange that they won't just put it on there themselves...


----------

